# 82 720 idle update



## wlf89 (Jun 11, 2007)

i had it running good most of the time anyway. it will be running good and i hear a clicking noise sounds like it coming from towards the glove box and when i hear it click it will start to run bad then it will click again and run good. anyone know what this is?maybe a relay or something


----------



## Pinelli (Oct 31, 2008)

Probably Aircon switching on and off. With the aircon on, the engine is under load, and the carby should kick in and go to fast idle. Have a look and see if the dashpot on the back of the carby is working. It should have a vacuum attachment that adds a bit of throttle when the engine is underload.


----------

